# New to the forum/Old XD fan & owner...



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been lurking and reading here for a few days. Just wanted to add my .02 about the XD. Ever since I saw the first ad for the XD-45ACP back in late 2005, the one with the 14 rounds in the guy's hand, I knew I had to have one! The looks and the idea of 14 big rounds of 45 was just too much to ignore. It was brutal waiting for it to finally become available in my area. While I waited and yearned, I noticed that my friendly neighborhood gun runner had an XD-40SC in his shop. I couldn't stand the wait for the XD-45 any longer, so I bought the XD-40SC. What a gun! Like a few here have said; recoil is surprisingly light for a 40 cal. Especially for a sub compact, and accuracy is unbelievable! Finally the XD-45ACP started being delivered. I was one of the first in my area to get the 45. As much as I liked the 40, I liked the XD-45 even better. I've been a member of the XD forum for quite some time, and just happened to be in the right place at the right time about a month ago, and bought a second XD-45ACP from a college kid who needed the money. He had only taken it to the range once and it is like new. Paid only $375 shipped with an IWB holster and mag holster to boot! So now I am the proud owner of 3 XD's! I have bought 22 weapons within the last 7 months. Among them an HK P2000, an FN 5.7, and other "high end/high priced" weapons. None IMO compare to the all-around comfort, shootability, accuracy, and reliability of the XD line. Some cost more, but the XD's are worth more. I look forward to the time when I can afford to add the XD-9 or maybe the XD-9SC to my collection as well. At present I shoot the XD-45ACP in IDPA. I have shot the XD-40SC in competition as well, but give a slight edge to the XD-45, with it's slightly longer barrel and slightly gentler recoil. If pressed to pick a single favorite out of all my collection, it would have to be the XD-45ACP. The HK P2000 was the only thing close, but the XD beat the HK's trigger and accuracy. If anyone out there is thinking about a new pistol with the best bang for the buck, my advice would be- take the XD plunge! I guess I've become a hopeless XD-a-holic. Does it show? :twisted:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad you like the gun so much - you got a really great deal on it.


----------

